# Inversor de 12Vdc a 110Vac de 600w - 1200w pico



## brocha (Jul 10, 2012)

buendia tengo un inversor marca avtek de 600W com maximo de arranque de 1200W el caso fue que se averio y necesito el diagrama del mismo para conseguir un componente que esploto, si me pueden ayudar con eso se lo agradesco necesito solo el diagrama para resolver por favor gracias


----------



## J2C (Jul 10, 2012)

Brocha

Por que no subes algunas fotos de la zona del Inversor donde ha explotado ese componente, tal vez alguien podra ayudarte por haber reparado alguno antes.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

